# Cinemas near Javea



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Im trying to work out when cinemas in Javea and Ondara show films with original language. The IMF Ondara cinema seems to occasionally show films which are 'VO' voice original and you have to wear headphones to hear this.
The Javea Jayan cinema site is confusing, they have English films I believe when you click on the English language link but also they have other films if you click the Spanish link which potentially could be in VO.

Any experience of cinemas near this area anyone and good info?

thanks,
R


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Im trying to work out when cinemas in Javea and Ondara show films with original language. The IMF Ondara cinema seems to occasionally show films which are 'VO' voice original and you have to wear headphones to hear this.
> The Javea Jayan cinema site is confusing, they have English films I believe when you click on the English language link but also they have other films if you click the Spanish link which potentially could be in VO.
> 
> Any experience of cinemas near this area anyone and good info?
> ...


Earnie,
What a crappy website, isn't it???
My conclusion is that they just don't keep the English page up to date. Maybe they just do it in the summer.
There seem to be a lot of films in VO on the Spanish page, although sometimes the title is in Spanish, isn't it?
I suppose the Spanish page is OK. The only thing would be to check that the VO is English and not French for example.
My experience with cinema websites here has been similar - not kept up to date and often conflicting times published in different places...


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thanks*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Earnie,
> What a crappy website, isn't it???
> My conclusion is that they just don't keep the English page up to date. Maybe they just do it in the summer.
> There seem to be a lot of films in VO on the Spanish page, although sometimes the title is in Spanish, isn't it?
> ...



Glad to see its not just me whose confused then! I may try ringing them I guess. I have been to the Ondara cinema which is great in the Portal De La Marina and used the headphones which were very good, wireless ones.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Earnie said:


> Glad to see its not just me whose confused then! I may try ringing them I guess. I have been to the Ondara cinema which is great in the Portal De La Marina and used the headphones which were very good, wireless ones.


So Ondara has films in English by headphone all the time?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Glad to see its not just me whose confused then! I may try ringing them I guess. I have been to the Ondara cinema which is great in the Portal De La Marina and used the headphones which were very good, wireless ones.


Yes, I'm not sure how the headphone ones would be billed, which I guess is what you were saying in your original post. They don't do that around here, at least in the main cinemas. They used to do it in the more specialized cinemas showing classic films. But it's a good idea as you can attract 2 audiences at the same time!


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Cinema*



Stravinsky said:


> So Ondara has films in English by headphone all the time?



No not all the time unless im wrong. They advertise films available with headphones as VO and you put a deposit down of approx 10 euros i think, they dont cost extra I believe.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Im trying to work out when cinemas in Javea and Ondara show films with original language. The IMF Ondara cinema seems to occasionally show films which are 'VO' voice original and you have to wear headphones to hear this.
> The Javea Jayan cinema site is confusing, they have English films I believe when you click on the English language link but also they have other films if you click the Spanish link which potentially could be in VO.
> 
> Any experience of cinemas near this area anyone and good info?
> ...


Ernie, it's a couple of years since i've been to the Cinema at Javea port, but it always used to be that on every Thursday evening at 8pm they showed a film in VO but with Spanish subtitles. It was always a bit hit and miss at the best of times though....


----------

